# BikesDirect's Motobecane Le Champion CF Ultegra Di2 Deal



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

I find it absolutely amazing that Bikesdirect can offer a CF Ultegra Di2 equipped road bike for $2500, when the lowest you can find an Ultegra Di2 bike anywhere else, will be pretty close to $4000. The fact that it's CF with an Ultegra gruppo alone should place it somewhere within the $3000 price zone. Then when you add the Di2 electronics and modifications, $4000 seems more like a bargain. However, most companies sell their Ultegra Di2 equipped CF road bikes for quite a bit more than that even. The Jamis Xenith Endura Elite sells for $4500, and Jamis prices usually tend to be quite a bit less than most other companies. The only partial explanation that I can conjure is frame related. If you'd notice, the Motobecane Le Champion looks a lot like the Schwinn Varsity 1500 CF @ $750
View attachment 282266
View attachment 282267
The Motobecane CF Le Champion Ultegra Di2 @ $2500


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

You are going to have to change your signature if you keep this up. 

Oh and IBTM.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

Zeet said:


> I find it absolutely amazing that Bikesdirect can offer a CF Ultegra Di2 equipped road bike for $2500, when the lowest you can find an Ultegra Di2 bike anywhere else, will be pretty close to $4000. The fact that it's CF with an Ultegra gruppo alone should place it somewhere within the $3000 price zone. Then when you add the Di2 electronics and modifications, $4000 seems more like a bargain. However, most companies sell their Ultegra Di2 equipped CF road bikes for quite a bit more than that even. The Jamis Xenith Endura Elite sells for $4500, and Jamis prices usually tend to be quite a bit less than most other companies. The only partial explanation that I can conjure is frame related. If you'd notice, the Motobecane Le Champion looks a lot like the Schwinn Varsity 1500 CF @ $750 The Motobecane CF Le Champion Ultegra Di2 @ $2500


Kinesis makes both Schwinn and Motobecane.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Zeet said:


> Kinesis makes both Schwinn and Motobecane.


That says alot. A malwart bike with DI2


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

tihsepa said:


> You are going to have to change your signature if you keep this up.


Like I've stated time and time again. I love them all! It's just that I have a special place in my heart for steel


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

tihsepa said:


> That says alot. A malwart bike with DI2


ummm...I dunno...They look pretty close!


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

Di2 bikes can be had for $3kish range if you look hard at prior year models online. I had poor experiences with bikesdirect so will never buy from them.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

Maximus_XXIV said:


> Di2 bikes can be had for $3kish range if you look hard at prior year models online. I had poor experiences with bikesdirect so will never buy from them.


Yep, I hear ya! It's either a pig in the poke, or a diamond in the rough!


----------



## djrbikes (Feb 24, 2013)

A LBS had a Focus Cayo EVO with Ultegra DI2 for $2600. It was last year's model, but with the German made CF frame.


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

Not bad ... Shimano Ultegra Di2 $2,499

Save up to 60% off new Shimano Ultegra Di2 Electronic shifting Road Bikes, Roadbikes - Motobecane Le Champion CF

Full Carbon Frame, FSA Carbon Cranks, Mavic Kysrium Wheelset, Ritchey PRO Bar and Stem, Carbon post


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

That's an OK bike. 

But with bikes direct you get what you pay for. My CF motobacon wasn't a race bike. The frame was heavy for CF and I didn't like the fork...or rear end much. I ended up upgrading the frame/fork later. 

If I had my heart set on a budget Ultegra Di2 CF bike I would wait a few more pay periods and fork out an extra $600 for this BMC from competitive cyclist: 2012 BMC Road Racer SL01/Shimano Ultegra Di2 Complete Bike - 2012 - Competitive Cyclist










The BMC has the same wheels as that Motobacon. But unlike the BD bike it sports a full Ultegra group (including Ultegra brakes and crank) and a lifetime satisfaction guarantee from CC. 

That's just one option. I'm sure there are other possibilities out there. That BD bike isn't terrible; it would be OK for grand fondus.


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

I agree the BMC is a nice bike for the price :thumbsup:


----------



## hummina shadeeba (Oct 15, 2009)

ive gotten bikes from bikesdirect many times and they were all a good deal. Neuvation also sell a cheap ultegra electric bike too. If only both places had cooler looking bikes 
buying a bike made in china doesn't mean it's bad. I think it's more so a style thing and as far as bike performance you wouldn't even notice. Rebrand it colnago and everyone including yourself will think youre the best.


----------

